# Port A Aug 2-7 looking for a ride



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

gonna be in Port A Aug 2-7, hoping to get on the water. bay or offshore...whatever i can get , have gear to handle the bay , could rent offshore gear if needed....not the most experienced offshore person but im not an idiot either..lol, willing to pay my share and do my share of the work....age 44 , non smoker, may have a beer or two but dont get intoxicated....just a guy wanting to fish


----------



## dadymat (Aug 8, 2009)

anyone want to fish?


----------

